# Pepsi Refresh Grant - Vote for SGSR



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Southeast German Shepherd Rescue submitted an idea for the Pepsi Refresh Grant and was accepted into the October Cycle. Voting starts today and goes until October 31st. Please help us rescue more dogs by voting for our idea!

To vote just go to: Pepsi Refresh - SGSR Page and click Vote for this idea. You can also share our idea on your facebook page to get your family and friends involved! Every vote is needed to get us into the top 10 ideas for $5000.


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

We are currently 16th, only 6 positions away from being in the top 10 and receiving a grant for $5k.


----------

